# Elite?



## blackfoot (Jul 6, 2012)

What is Elite status- any REAL benefits?

We are getting calls from Hilton to buy up our points because we are so close to Elite status. Feels like a scam. Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2012)

From Page 150 of the 2012 Member's Guide, which you can find here:
http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
...
*ELITE* -- 14,000 ClubPoints
• Gold Elite HHonors membership
• $39 online Hilton Grand Vacations Club reservation fees
• 10% discount on Open Season cash reservations at select resorts
• Priority and exclusive resort access
• No Club reservation fee for 7-night stays at resorts
• Exclusively Elite travel opportunities
• Special resort access with 12-month reservation window
• Direct 800 number to Elite Services Specialists
• Elite Member check-in desk at select resorts
• Elite designated door key

Higher level tiers start at 24,000 & 34,000 points, respectively.

Many folks here are elite and enjoy their benefits, but even they say, these little benefits are not worth the expense of paying retail to upgrade your membership.


----------



## TheWizz (Jul 9, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> From Page 150 of the 2012 Member's Guide, which you can find here:
> http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
> ...
> *ELITE* -- 14,000 ClubPoints
> ...



I enjoy the HHonors and HGVC benes for having HGVC Elite status.  Not enough to fork-over retail $$ for it though...


----------



## blackfoot (Jul 9, 2012)

We just heard from Hilton today- they said that we can't get Elite unless we buy directly from them the 14400 points needed.

 We have 12600 points and would like to add points enough to get Elite- we thought we could buy the additional points in the resale market.They are saying we can't get Elite unless we buy the 14400 points directly from Hilton- does that sound correct? Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2012)

[duplicate post]


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> We have 12,600 points and would like to add points enough to get Elite. We thought we could buy the additional points in the resale market. They are saying we can't get Elite unless we buy the 14400 points directly from Hilton. Does that sound correct?



Those are the rules.
In olden days, they'd allow it, but that changed awhile back.
Now its, "No such luck."


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jul 10, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> We just heard from Hilton today- they said that we can't get Elite unless we buy directly from them the 14400 points needed.
> 
> We have 12600 points and would like to add points enough to get Elite- we thought we could buy the additional points in the resale market.They are saying we can't get Elite unless we buy the 14400 points directly from Hilton- does that sound correct? Thanks



If you bought a single 12,600 point unit from Hilton (sounds like Hawaii,) then you could trade that unit for let's say two 7K platinums in Vegas. Your total MFs would not be much more and the cost of an upgrade could not be be a whole lot for 1,400 additional points.  What kind of offers have they made?


----------



## blackfoot (Jul 10, 2012)

I requested that they send me the top (10)properties that they have in inventory w/ the lowest MF's and a list of their (10) lowest $/point properties. 

They responded w/ that they cannot send information via FAX- I then requested that they send via Email or send me a letter.I haven't heard back yet!

Very Professional outfit!

When we listened to their sales Pitch @ HHV last year, I requested they put their proposal to us in writing- they refused!I told them that I will not make an "investment of $35,000+ "w/o something in writing -they use smoke and mirrors,many words, and multiple sales people in a room to get ink on paper!My wife has been a sucessful Realtor for over 35 years and she could believe what she was seeing!

If they were my selling crew, I would have fired their asses on the spot!

Anyway, they haven't offered anything yet!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 11, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> If they were my selling crew, I would have fired their asses on the spot!



The HGVC sales peep are no different than every other TS sales operation. They all seem to operate form the same playbook which call upon these cretins to fill the marks with misinformation and cow them into buying the units with the highest profit margins.

I'm sure they keep a list of which units they want to sell and the ones you want to buy won't be on it.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jul 14, 2012)

We're Elite Plus.  I don't think I'd go for the retail price again.  The 12- month reservation window only applies to Parc Soleil right now.  I do like the fact that you can book into the Grand Mayan resorts 12 months out as a normal part of reservations (i.e., not as a trade).  If that's available without Elite, then I'd say it's not worth it.  If you need to pay a bit more for that benefit, since you're so close to Elite status, it could be worth it.  But not to go beyond regular Elite status.


----------



## TheWizz (Jul 16, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> We just heard from Hilton today- they said that we can't get Elite unless we buy directly from them the 14400 points needed.
> 
> We have 12600 points and would like to add points enough to get Elite- we thought we could buy the additional points in the resale market.They are saying we can't get Elite unless we buy the 14400 points directly from Hilton- does that sound correct? Thanks



I think the Grand Mayan is an Elite only bene.   There is one way around this rule (that I know of) and that is to buy resale from a HGVC Affiliate like Grand Pacific.  That is how I got 14K Points in HGVC and Elite status.  You could probably buy a resale annual Studio unit at GPP from them and get enough points to put you over the top.  Send me a PM if you'd like contact information.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the _HGVC Covert Ops Sales Team_ is reading our tugbbs posts now!   

I referred someone else to the Grand Pacific (GPR) Resales Dept. last week and they were told that you can buy GPR resales and get into HGVC Points (still), however, it is "uncertain" if HGVC will continue to allow GPR resale unit buyers to get HGVC Elite benefits going forward.  Glad I bought GPR resales when I did.   So... it looks like HGVC might be closing the one (that I knew of) loophole to buying resale and still getting Elite benes.    :annoyed:


----------

